# Fly Fishing Club



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the madness ;D


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to the family. You'll soon learn that its addicting as hell! Sold many spinning rods to afford more fly rods. Also nice choice of rod. Love my BVKs!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice rig!


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome setup!
Welcome to the addiction


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Yeah its addicting. And will probably change the way you fish entirely over time. Now I may go all day and only make 6 cast to fish I can see. And maybe catch 4 of em. But I will take that all day over chunking and cranking nonstop. Where I would double or triple my catch. Yeah its crazy


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll say a prayer for you!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

mein kampf


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Appreciate the welcome and thanks for the responses. Look forward to the challenge and headaches lol


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

You should have taken the winnings and bought crack. It's much cheaper and less addicting.


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

When you give up and your ready to sell hollaaa lol
;D


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to the club.
Enjoy..... 
and practice practice practice!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's like an old timer in Islamorada told me way back when....it's like hunting, fishing & throwing darts all in one. Maddening.

FWX 7/8 is a killer reel.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

> It's like an old timer in Islamorada told me way back when....it's like hunting, fishing & throwing darts all in one.  Maddening.
> 
> FWX 7/8 is a killer reel.


That old guy was on to something right there. 
Frustrating and exhilarating at the same time.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Now in the fly tying club. Tied my first fly last night  Made 10 of them. I know that this was a simple one but more diverse and complex ones are definatly in the near future. Day one was getting used to the equipment and tools.


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

I have a Schminow like yours that I purchased at Sanibel, and what caught my attention was that Norm Zeigler the owner, he trims the tips of the marabou tail, he pinches them together and trims the very tips....does anybody know why?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Tied a clouser.


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

That fly will catch fish. Love the proportions, amount of hair and length, however there are a couple of aesthetic details to take into consideration for the next time. Check this picture and see if you can recognize them.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> That fly will catch fish. Love the proportions, amount of hair and length, however there are a couple of aesthetic details to take into consideration for the next time. Check this picture and see if you can recognize them.



Very clean.  

Colors inverted
Hook covered
Red is only tied in front of eyes
Less thread on nose
Not much thread behind eyes
white over eyes to nose.

Like it.  will try


----------

